# Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?



## goeddoek (18. September 2009)

Moin Mädels und Jungs #h


Wie siehts denn aus ? Wollen wir nochmal ?

War doch die letzten Male richtig klasse auf Fehmarn :vik:

Für die, die nicht wissen, um was es geht: das fast schon legendäre Boardie Meerforellen-Angeln > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=140909&highlight=bma

Also, ich hätt' schon Lust, den ganzen Haufen Verrückter wieder zu sehen :m


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Mädels und Jungs #h
> 
> 
> Wie siehts denn aus ? Wollen wir nochmal ?
> ...


 


... Fehmarn scheint hier ja richtig bekannt zu sein.... ich währ dabei! :vik:


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## macmarco (18. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Klaaaaaaaaaaaaaar mach ich wieder mit 

Fehmarn nicht bekannt?? hihi...das wär mir neu


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



macmarco schrieb:


> Klaaaaaaaaaaaaaar mach ich wieder mit
> 
> Fehmarn nicht bekannt?? hihi...das wär mir neu


 

Also in vielen anderen Foren in den ich bin, wissen die Leute noch nichtmal das das hier eine Insel ist, bzw. überhaupt etwas ist. 

Aber bei dem Wort Puttgarden klingelts dann, wegen dem Zug.


Geht es dann denn nur auf Mefo, oder ist auch eine Dorschtoru vorgesehen?


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Flala - Flifi (18. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin!
BMA ? -Super!
Wenns terminlich passt bin ich dabei!

Gruß,
Martin#6


----------



## Schwarzwusel (18. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Wenns zeitlich passt auf jedenfall wieder dabei....:k


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Wenn der Termin paßt, dann bin ich dabei. Hm, ich schlage einfach welche vor...

Es scheint ja auf den 7. hinauszulaufen, von daher werde ich nun mal eine Liste erstellen:

1. Sundvogel
2. Goeddok
3. Zottelbärchen
4. Hornhechteutin
5. Kayak-Kapitän
6. WildShark
7. Schwarzwusel
8. Pikepauly

Ich versuch mal die Liste auf dem laufendem zu halten. Ausweichtermin wird dann der 22.


----------



## goeddoek (18. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Na, dann los. Ich wusste doch, dass Du die Organisation übernimmst :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. September 2009)

*Bma november*

Georg hat es ja schon angeregt, vielleicht führt Tim die beiden Threads zusammen, dann wäre es am einfachsten...

Ich schlage jetzt einfach mal 3 Termine vor und wir stimmen ab. Mehrfachnennungen sind möglich, falls jemand immer kann.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Na, dann los. Ich wusste doch, dass Du die Organisation übernimmst :m




Äh? Wieso wußte ich das nicht???;+;+

Ich habe mal das hier aufgemacht, du oder Tim sollten die Themen vielleicht flott zusammenlegen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=165439


----------



## goeddoek (18. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Musst Du ja nicht.... Ich dachte nur, weil es ja einmal nicht so mit der Organisation .... und weil man ja doch gerne .... ist auch schön, wenn man sich auf jemanden verlassen kann ... Du musst aber wirklich nicht, wenn Du nicht gerne möchtest .... wär aber ja schön  :q

So, genug mit'm Zaunpfahl gewedelt  


7. November würde mir auch gut passen !


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> So, genug mit'm Zaunpfahl gewedelt



Ist schon in Ordnung. Ich habe zwar fischmäßig abgeschneidert, aber dafür hatte ich mit großem Abstand den fettesten Kater von daher bin ich wohl dran.


----------



## goeddoek (18. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Danke :m

Du büst een Goeden #h


----------



## Wildshark (19. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Na und ich bin dann auch wieder da!!!!
Hatte einer was anderes erwartet!!:vik:

Sharky


----------



## henningcl (19. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Hi
Ich muss auch noch 2 urlaubstage verballern, wenns passt bin ich dabei.
Vielleicht kann ich noch nen südländer überreden.
#h#h

Grüsse
Henning


----------



## makreele (19. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Hallo,

bin gerne dabei.

Gruß, Makreele#h


----------



## fantazia (19. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin,

also wenn es bei mir in der Nähe ist wär ich dabei.


----------



## goeddoek (19. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin Fantazia #h

Ist Fehmarn denn dicht genug dran ?  :q :q :q


----------



## fantazia (19. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Jo Fehmarn  ist gut|supergri.


----------



## Nolfravel (19. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Wenn mich jemand mitnehmen würde, wäre ich super gerne dabei...

Also wer kann PN an mich, da es Wochenende ist kann ich immer ;-)


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## AlBundy (20. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin,

...bis jetzt kann ich an allen 3 Terminen und hab dann auch mal so gestimmt. Schau'n wir mal, was am Ende rauskommt.

Gruß in die Runde!


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin Moin ,
bei der Truppe is der Termin egal . Bin dabei und wenn es nur zum klönen ist . Wauwies sind dann als Aufpasser auch dabei :vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## surfer93 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Also ich wär auch dabei, falls mich jemand aus der Nähe von Kiel oder Rendsburg mitnehmen könnte. Sonst wirds schwierig...
Gruß Tim


----------



## xfishbonex (20. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

#6wenn der termin genehmig wird dabei #6lg andre


----------



## Jan77 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> #6wenn der termin genehmig wird dabei #6lg andre


 

Dito |supergri #h


----------



## Schutenpiet (21. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

|wavey: Also grundsätzlich auch erst mal ja !
Bin gespannt, welcher Termin...aber bei dieser honorigen Gesellschaft...#6 Pflichtveranstaltung

Piet


----------



## baydossi (22. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

So Leute|wavey:
und damit der Onkel von Lolland nicht so einsam ist kommt der andere Exil-Ostfriese aus Flensburg auch , wenn es zeitlich passt.#6
Damit er wenigstens einen vernünftigen Menschen um sich hat:vik::vik:

In diesem Sinne 

Willi:q


----------



## AlBundy (23. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

He Willi, ich glaub' das tut tierisch Not bei Georch, ...ausser Dänen fehlt ihm doch "alles"...|sagnix...


----------



## Schutenpiet (23. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



AlBundy schrieb:


> He Willi, ich glaub' das tut tierisch Not bei Georch, ...ausser Dänen fehlt ihm doch "alles"...|sagnix...


 
Was macht Dein Sprachkurs eigentlich? schon mit suma c. l. abgeschlossen?

@ Willy: Dann kannste mir mal Dein tolles Kajak zeigen |supergri|supergri
sieht ja fast aus, wie meins |kopfkrat warte mal ich geh mal eben in Garten gucken Tap Tap Tap |bigeyes   is wech!
Piet


----------



## kayak-kapitän (24. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Sowie ich Zeit habe, werde ich auch kommen.
Muß mein Kayak ja mal auf der Ostsee testen.


----------



## Schutenpiet (24. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



kayak-kapitän schrieb:


> Sowie ich Zeit habe, werde ich auch kommen.
> Muß mein Kayak ja mal auf der Ostsee testen.


 

#6 Recht hast Du Kajaks müssen regelmäßig für länger, als 3 Stunden in Meerwasser schwimmen, sonst verspröden die, und brechen dann urplötzlich auseinander  :q
Piet


----------



## kayak-kapitän (25. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> #6 Recht hast Du Kajaks müssen regelmäßig für länger, als 3 Stunden in Meerwasser schwimmen, sonst verspröden die, und brechen dann urplötzlich auseinander  :q
> Piet




Mir geht es eigentlich darum, beim ersten Mal auf der Ostsee mit weiteren Kayak-Fahrern unterwegs zu sein. 
Die Masse der Kayaker scheint ja in Ostholstein unterwegs zu sein. In der Eckernförder Ecke habe ich noch keinen gesichtet, und kaum einer kommt aus dieser Gegend.


----------



## Ines (25. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Wenn ich mir die vorgeschlagenen Termine so ansehen, werdet ihr wohl ohne mich ins Wasser gehen müssen...#c#h


----------



## goeddoek (25. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Ines - das kannst Du uns nicht antun #d:c

Ich bastel Dir auch 'nen gelben Schein, wenn es nötig sein sollte :q


----------



## Blindfischer (25. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Hey alter Friese ,ich sach ma: mit Vorbehalt ....

Ich hab um den Dreh rum noch einen Trip zu den Chinesen im Kalender und weiß noch nicht genau wann das losgeht.

Wenns passt aber auf alle Fälle dabei#6


----------



## goeddoek (25. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Wieso ? Chinesisch essen gehen können wir doch im Anschluss immer noch  :q :q


----------



## Die Gummitanke (25. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Wenns von der Zeit paßt bin ich dabei.

Viele Grüße

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## Ines (25. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



> auch 'nen gelben Schein


 
Nix gelber Schein, Georg, die Wochenenden sind ausgebucht.
Der Herbst ist irgendwie immer voll, schade.


----------



## xfishbonex (25. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Ines schrieb:


> Nix gelber Schein, Georg, die Wochenenden sind ausgebucht.
> Der Herbst ist irgendwie immer voll, schade.


:cschnuckel jetzt kommt die beste zeit #6lg andre


----------



## Ines (25. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



> :cschnuckel jetzt kommt die beste zeit #6lg andre



Ich hoffe ja auch, dass es noch mal klappt...


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moinsen Ihr Hasen 
Mir ist der Termin erstmal einerlei, die beiden erstgenannten sind bei mir sicherer, am dritten kann es sein, daß meine Chefin ruft aber auch dafür gäbe es bestimmt ne Lösung ;-)

Ich bin also dabei


----------



## goeddoek (26. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Super #6 Das freut mich, Steffen :m


----------



## archi69 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Sch..... doch ganz schön weit weg von mir....für so einen Tag..... #q#q#q


----------



## Pikepauly (28. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Dabei!

Habe zwar für einen Termin gestimmt, kann aber im Moment an den anderen auch noch.


----------



## gallus (29. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Na Männer´s!

Nu will ich mich denn auch zu unserem bewährten Silbertreffen
melden..

Mir ist der Termin egal,
würd mich freuen,wenn alle alten Hasi´s dabei wären!!:l


----------



## FehmarnAngler (30. September 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Moinsen Ihr Hasen
> Mir ist der Termin erstmal einerlei, die beiden erstgenannten sind bei mir sicherer, am dritten kann es sein, daß meine Chefin ruft aber auch dafür gäbe es bestimmt ne Lösung ;-)
> 
> Ich bin also dabei


 


Ach Steffen, du bist ja auch hier, na das kann ja was werden. |sagnix


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Super #6 Das freut mich, Steffen :m



Häschen, muß ich Dich dann wieder in Puttagerden abholen am Vorabend?
Hast Du dann auch wieder was zu trinken mit? 
Mir schwant übles ;-)


----------



## goeddoek (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin Steffen #h

Auch Ulli zum Gefallen wollte ich am Vorabend alles ruhig angehen lassen. Aber wie wär's mit einem Umtrunk nach dem Fischen ?

Den Shuttleservice würde ich ja gerne in Anspruch nehmen. Das sollten wir aber nächste Woche oder so klären :m


----------



## Schutenpiet (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

;+ sach bloß.... ihr trinkt da heimlich auf der Insel |kopfkrat
|bla: Da könnt Ihr ruhig offen drüber sprechen....vielleicht helfen wir euch dann.....oder soo :q
Piet


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Auf Fehmarn gibts keinen Schnaps.


----------



## Schutenpiet (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

#c Vielleicht rauchen die ja heimlich so´n Grünalgenzeugs ..so durch nen Dorsch (als Schillumersatz)oder soo;+
Piet


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Steffen #h
> 
> Auch Ulli zum Gefallen wollte ich am Vorabend alles ruhig angehen lassen. Aber wie wär's mit einem Umtrunk nach dem Fischen ?
> 
> Den Shuttleservice würde ich ja gerne in Anspruch nehmen. Das sollten wir aber nächste Woche oder so klären :m


Da gibts nix zu klären Schorsch 
Ich hol Dich einfach ab 
Wir können ja am Vorabend die harten Sachen weglassen und einfach nur Bier trinken 
Der Witterung entsprechend hätten Sandra und ich auch noch Holunderlikör aus Eigenherstellung im Angebot, schmeckt fast schon weihnachtlich 



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> ;+ sach bloß.... ihr trinkt da heimlich auf der Insel |kopfkrat
> |bla: Da könnt Ihr ruhig offen drüber sprechen....vielleicht helfen wir euch dann.....oder soo :q
> Piet


Klar sprechen wir da offen drüber, wir sind doch nicht bei den anonymen Anglern hier 



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Auf Fehmarn gibts keinen Schnaps.


Echt? was zum Teufel hab ich dann gestern abend getrunken??? 



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> #c Vielleicht rauchen die ja heimlich so´n Grünalgenzeugs ..so durch nen Dorsch (als Schillumersatz)oder soo;+
> Piet


Wenn man das raucht lieber Piet, sieht man danach um die Augen so aus wie Dein "Glubschdorsch" beim BMA im Dezember in Westermarkeldorf


----------



## baydossi (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

So , wie die Ding liegen wird das wohl ein treffen am 07/09

Wie Schön, liegt bei mir noch nichts an
Freu

BIS DENN 
 Willi


----------



## Schwarzwusel (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



baydossi schrieb:


> So , wie die Ding liegen wird das wohl ein treffen am 07/09
> 
> Wie Schön, liegt bei mir noch nichts an
> Freu
> ...


 Da ""lag"" bei mir auch nix an.........#h


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Echt? was zum Teufel hab ich dann gestern abend getrunken??? 


ÄÄh Steffen, da habe ich einen Fehler gemacht.
Ich wollte sagen: "Es gibt auf Fehmarn keinen Schnaps für den Heimatdichter aus Friesland!"|rolleyes


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Echt? was zum Teufel hab ich dann gestern abend getrunken???
> 
> 
> ÄÄh Steffen, da habe ich einen Fehler gemacht.
> Ich wollte sagen: "Es gibt auf Fehmarn keinen Schnaps für den Heimatdichter aus Friesland!"|rolleyes



Zumindest keinen den er verträgt


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Bei mir kommt schon langsam Vorfreude auf....


----------



## goeddoek (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Da bist Du nicht alleine :m Hoffe nur, dass es bei Samstag bleibt !


----------



## baydossi (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Echt? was zum Teufel hab ich dann gestern abend getrunken???
> 
> 
> ÄÄh Steffen, da habe ich einen Fehler gemacht.
> Ich wollte sagen: "Es gibt auf Fehmarn keinen Schnaps für den Heimatdichter aus Friesland!"|rolleyes



Wie gut, deas der Onkel von Lolland und meine Wenigkeit keine Friesen, sondern Ostfriesen sind und das auch noch Reinrassig:m


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Vaddi Löns ist aber kein Ostfriese, sondern in der friesischen Wehde beheimatet, die ja in Südfriesland liegt.

Gott sei es bedankt.


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Verstehe ich das richtig?
Es gibt gar keine Menschen die zugeben das sie Friesen sind?
Es gibt Süd-, Ost-, und was weiss ich für Friesen.
Ganz schön albern.

Mein Eindruck ist, alle die an der falschen Seite der Weser wohnen irgendwie durstig sind.


----------



## baydossi (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig?
> Es gibt gar keine Menschen die zugeben das sie Friesen sind?
> Es gibt Süd-, Ost-, und was weiss ich für Friesen.
> Ganz schön albern.
> ...


  @ Pikepauly

Ist doch ganz einfach warum sich die Süd, West, Nord und Ostfriesen nicht mit den Friesen über ein Kamm scheren lassen!
So als kleine Geschichtsbildungslückenunterricht.
Die Friesen kommen Abstammungstechnisch aus dem Hause Jever, das erkärt schon mal die Sache mit "Dem Spülwasser zu Jever"
Desweiteren wollte sich die Gräfin zu Jever( Friesland ) die anderen Friesichen Gebiete einverleiben,vor allem Ostfriesland.

Da Sie aber Ihren Willen nicht so einfach bekam, Sie sich mit dem Herzog von Oldenburg zusammengetan, so das Ostfriesen Rückendeckung von den Südfriesen bekamen  und die Friesen und Oldenburger die Füsse stillhalten mussten, um nicht Fürchterlich was an die Ohren zu bekommen!
So ist das denn nun mal mit den Friesen:m

MfG
Willi


----------



## goeddoek (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig?



Nein, das verstehst Du nicht richtig 




Pikepauly schrieb:


> Es gibt gar keine Menschen die zugeben das sie Friesen sind?



Doch, die meisten sind sogar sehr stolz darauf !



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Es gibt Süd-, Ost-, und was weiss ich für Friesen.
> *Ganz schön albern*.



Aus dem Munde eines Sachsen (unseren ehemaligen Verbündeten ) durchaus bemerkenswert. Nun stellt sich die Frage ob das geahndet oder geehrt werden muss. Wir werden's beim Treffen sehen.

Wir sind alle Friesen, über Unstimmigkeiten der vergangenen über 500 Jahre mache ich mir keinen Kopf :g




Pikepauly schrieb:


> Mein Eindruck ist, alle die an der falschen Seite der Weser wohnen sind irgendwie durstig.



Das macht Euch dass ja nicht unsympathisch :m

Willis "Friesische Geschichte für absolute Einsteiger" bedarf aber durchaus der erläuternden Ausführungen. Die würde ich am Treffen in Begleitung von "Ulli, dem Barden" ggf. vortragen #h|supergri


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Aber wir müssen diesmal auch nicht "Blow Boys Blow..." singen oder?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Guten Abend zusammen,

wenn ich es einrichten kann werde ich mich gerne der illustren Truppe anschließen.

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## baydossi (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> wenn ich es einrichten kann werde ich mich gerne der illustren Truppe anschließen.



@Stephan,|rolleyes

Sicher wieder nur leere Versprechungen|wavey:|welcome:


----------



## baydossi (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Willis "Friesische Geschichte für absolute Einsteiger" bedarf aber durchaus der erläuternden Ausführungen. Die würde ich am Treffen in Begleitung von "Ulli, dem Barden" ggf. vortragen #h|supergri



@ Georg,
 Das war meinerseits ja auch nur eine Ausführung für die Leute, die garkeine Ahnung haben und von dieser sehr Viel|wavey:


----------



## goeddoek (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> wenn ich es einrichten kann werde ich mich gerne der illustren Truppe anschließen.
> 
> Gruß Stephan #h




Cool, Schieter - das würde mich richtig freuen :m


----------



## Schutenpiet (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Aber wir müssen diesmal auch nicht "Blow Boys Blow..." singen oder?


 
unmöglich Deine Kommentare das gayt ja garnicht !!!!:r
Piet


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Cool, Schieter - das würde mich richtig freuen :m



Ja mich auch Georg ,ich werde sehen ob ich´s hinbekomme#h

... und was will der "Hilfsostfriese 2. Klasse" von mir ?

ich kenn den nicht mal.|kopfkrat

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> unmöglich Deine Kommentare das gayt ja garnicht !!!!:r
> Piet



Und wie da "gayt"


----------



## Wildshark (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Ach nööööö!
Jetzt muß ich auch noch singen lernen!!!
#d#d#d

#h


----------



## baydossi (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> ... und was will der "Hilfsostfriese 2. Klasse" von mir ?
> 
> ich kenn den nicht mal.|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß Stephan



Also das mit dem Hilfsostfriesen das nehm ich nicht so auf die leichte Schulter, das wir ein Nachspiel haben|krach:
und mit dem Kennen, das ist ja eben das mit den leeren Verprechungen!:m
Hab mittlerweile soviel von Dir gehört, das das schon lange mal überfällig ist, aber immer wenn die Möglichkeit bestand, ist Dir was dazwischen gekommen#c
Deswegen hoffe ich ja das es diesmal klappt

In diesem Sinne

Horidoo macht Jäger froh:m


----------



## macmarco (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Ach nööööö!
> Jetzt muß ich auch noch singen lernen!!!
> #d#d#d
> 
> #h


Ne du nicht!!! Alle bis auf du!!! Wollen ja noch länger bleiben


----------



## Schwarzwusel (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> wenn ich es einrichten kann werde ich mich gerne der illustren Truppe anschließen.
> 
> Gruß Stephan #h


 Wäre ne klasse Nummer wenns klappen würde......


----------



## Wildshark (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ne du nicht!!! Alle bis auf du!!! Wollen ja noch länger bleiben


Das kannst Du aber so auch nicht sagen!!!
Das tut mir doch auch weh!
Aber ich werde bis dahin immer unter der Dusche üben
und wenn auf der Arbeit bin auch!
Dann ist mein Bus immer leer!:m
Das werden einsame Wochen für mich!!!


----------



## Schutenpiet (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Das kannst Du aber so auch nicht sagen!!!
> Das tut mir doch auch weh!
> Aber ich werde bis dahin immer unter der Dusche üben
> und wenn auf der Arbeit bin auch!
> ...


 
Ham die in euerm Verein nicht auch Smarts for 2...würde doch die Einsparmaßnahmen unterstützen |rolleyes mußt nur ´n bischen öfter fahren
Piet


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Es scheint ja auf den 7. hinauszulaufen, von daher werde ich nun mal eine Liste erstellen:

1. Sundvogel
2. Goeddok
3. Zottelbärchen

Ich versuch mal die Liste auf dem laufendem zu halten. Ausweichtermin wird dann der 22.

Hier wird die Liste aktualisiert!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2647601&postcount=7


----------



## goeddoek (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Wie ? X Leute beteiligen sich an einer Umfrage und ganze drei haben bisher fest zugesagt ? #c


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Meiner einer auch dabei und wenn es nur zum klönen ist :vik:

Micha


----------



## kayak-kapitän (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Ich bin auf jedenfall dabei, ganz gleich welcher Termin.


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Es scheint ja auf den 7. hinauszulaufen, von daher werde ich nun mal eine Liste erstellen:

1. Sundvogel
2. Goeddok
3. Zottelbärchen
4. Hornhechteutin
5. Kayak-Kapitän
6. Der wildeste Hai!
7. Die wuselige Schwarzbeere...

Ich versuch mal die Liste auf dem laufendem zu halten. Ausweichtermin wird dann der 22.


----------



## Wildshark (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Na da darf ich nicht fehlen!!!

BIN DABEI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|supergri|supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Wie ? X Leute beteiligen sich an einer Umfrage und ganze drei haben bisher fest zugesagt ? #c



Entspann mal mien Lütten...

Ich fange jetzt an die festen Zusagen zu sammeln. Um dein Quartier habe ich mich schon gekümmert, wir werden Freitag Abend gemeinsam in die Vorbereitung und Endplanung eintreten. Freitag Abend gibt es übrigens Platzkarten und ich sitze nicht neben dir.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Der 7te ist wunderbar....
 Bin dabei---.....#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Cool, eingetragen...

Georg, du bist doch technisch bewandert...

Mach doch mal das olle Listenposting auf 1.!


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Zottelbärchen?????:r:r:r|krach:|krach:|krach:





















































































Naja... hast ja recht Hase


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Wünsch euch weniger Wind als die letzten Tage...


----------



## Blindfischer (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Ich bin dann mal raus, 

muss nun doch am 7. los zu den Chinesikern.


Gruß


Dirk


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin,
wenn es beim 7´ten bleibt, sieht es bei mir gut aus.

Schade Dirk :c

@ Wusel: eventl. Fahrgemeinschaft?

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Dabei!
> 
> Habe zwar für einen Termin gestimmt, kann aber im Moment an den anderen auch noch.


 


Nachdem ich so gepostet hatte und trotzdem nicht in der von den Herren aus Friesland geführten Teilnehmerliste auftauche, kann ich davon ausgehen das da entweder Schluderigkeit oder böser Wille zugegen war.|gr:

Ich denke mal das ich Freitag abend Sachen trinke die ich nicht selbst bezahlt habe. :vik::vik::vik:

Strafe muss sein.


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt schon langsam Vorfreude auf....


 

Och, das war da ja auch noch im Thread.|rolleyes

Und Löns schreibt mich nich auffe Liste.
Das war Absicht und schreit nach Strafe.

Ich glaub Uli wir trinken zusammen Schnaps.


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Es scheint ja auf den 7. hinauszulaufen, von daher werde ich nun mal eine Liste erstellen:

1. Sundvogel
2. Goeddok
3. Zottelbärchen
4. Hornhechteutin
5. Kayak-Kapitän
6. Der wildeste Hai!
7. Die wuselige Schwarzbeere...
8. Pikenpauly

Randbemerkung für die Platzkarten:

Gerrit und Georg auf die eine Seite des Tisches - Löns auf die andere!!!

Ich versuch mal die Liste auf dem laufendem zu halten. Ausweichtermin wird dann der 22.


----------



## gallus (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Hallo Ulli,

warum finde ich meinen Namen nicht auf der Liste?
Hatte doch eindeutig zugesagt?!|kopfkrat

Falls Du es übersehen hast:
Bin dabei..


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin!

Du musst richtig meckern sonst klappt da nix.


----------



## Wildshark (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Man ein Wiedersehen mit (F)Gallus und Pike(r)pauly !!

Ich dreh durch!!!!!

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Jo! Super das.

Gut das es noch ein büschen hin ist.
Son Wetter wie jetzt muss ja wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Wildshark (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Das Wetter ist gut nur die Wellen stören!:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



gallus schrieb:


> Hallo Ulli,
> 
> warum finde ich meinen Namen nicht auf der Liste?
> Hatte doch eindeutig zugesagt?!|kopfkrat
> ...



Leute, nun macht mich mal nicht wuschig...:q:q:q

Es scheint ja auf den 7. hinauszulaufen, von daher werde ich nun mal eine Liste erstellen:

1. Sundvogel
2. Goeddok
3. Zottelbärchen
4. Hornhechteutin
5. Kayak-Kapitän
6. Der wildeste Hai!
7. Die wuselige Schwarzbeere...
8. Pikenpauly
9. Der gallische Hahn!

Randbemerkung für die Platzkarten:

Gerrit und Georg auf die eine Seite des Tisches - Löns auf die andere!!!

Ich versuch mal die Liste auf dem laufendem zu halten. Ausweichtermin wird dann der 22.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> @ Wusel: eventl. Fahrgemeinschaft?


 Dat sollten wir als Nachbarn wohl hin bekommen. :q
Ich ruf 2-3 Tage vorher mal durch


----------



## baydossi (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

ich bin auch mit von der Partie am 7ten|wavey:
Mitfahrgelegenheit gesucht oder gegeben|bigeyes, Sprich Fahrgemeinschaft erwünscht#6


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Leute, nun macht mich mal nicht wuschig...:q:q:q
> 
> Es scheint ja auf den 7. hinauszulaufen, von daher werde ich nun mal eine Liste erstellen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin Lönserich,
wenn der 7´te dann mich auch auffe Liste !!!
|laola:|laola:|laola:

Hoffe du bemerkst meinen Post |bigeyes


Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Nolfravel (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin Uli,

Wär dabei, wenn du mich mitnimmst ;-)


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## AlBundy (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin Ulli,

falls es *untergegangen* ist...ich bin auch dabei !


----------



## macmarco (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Ich auch


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Es scheint ja auf den 7. hinauszulaufen, von daher werde ich nun mal eine Liste erstellen:

1. Sundvogel
2. Goeddok
3. Zottelbärchen
4. Hornhechteutin
5. Kayak-Kapitän
6. Der wildeste Hai!
7. Die wuselige Schwarzbeere...
8. Pikenpauly
9. Der gallische Hahn!
10. Baydossi
11. Gartzens Stephan
12. Peterchen 70er-Traumfänger
12. Der Schuhverkäufer
13. Marc"Handball"Marco
14. Rümpelstilzchen pj6000

Ich versuch mal die Liste auf dem laufendem zu halten. Ausweichtermin wird dann der 22.

Ihr scheint ja durchaus lernfähig zu sein!#6:q:q:q


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Mittlerweile ist das wirklich eine äusserst vielversprechende Liste.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Ich denke auch, aufjedenfall verspricht sie jede Menge Spaß....


----------



## Tewi (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

und ich kann leider nicht dabei sein weil die entfernung zu weit ist.... schade schade, aber naja, es wird sich bestimmt nochmal ne gelegenheit ergeben um dabei zu sein...


----------



## pj6000 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin!

Bin von der "wuseligen Schwarzbeere" aufs BMA aufmerksam gemacht worden, und wenns am 07.11. stattfindet, bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Ist notiert!


----------



## Margaux (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist das wirklich eine äusserst vielversprechende Liste.



Na, dann würde ich mich gerne anschließen, wenn nichts dagegen spricht  (und bis dahin meine Mandeln wieder auf ihr normales Maß geschrumpft sind |krank.

Beste Grüße,

Volker


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Gute Besserung Volker!
Bis dahin sollte das aber klappen, sonst machen wir eine Whiskykur am Strand um die Mandeln zu neutralisieren.
Wobei die Friesländer evtl. lieber eine Whiskeykur machen, aber eigentlich ist das Lattenzack.


----------



## Margaux (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Volker!


Danke Gerrit!!

Und egal ob Whiskey oder Whisky, die Hauptsache Single-Malt!


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Es scheint ja auf den 7. hinauszulaufen, von daher werde ich nun mal eine Liste erstellen:

1. Sundvogel
2. Goeddok
3. Zottelbärchen
4. Hornhechteutin
5. Kayak-Kapitän
6. Der wildeste Hai!
7. Die wuselige Schwarzbeere...
8. Pikenpauly
9. Der gallische Hahn!
10. Baydossi
11. Gartzens Stephan
12. Peterchen 70er-Traumfänger
12. Der Schuhverkäufer
13. Marc"Handball"Marco
14. Rümpelstilzchen pj6000
 15. Whiskey-Volker

Ich versuch mal die Liste auf dem laufendem zu halten. Ausweichtermin wird dann der 22.

Egal ob Whisky oder Whiskey - aus der Nummer bin ich raus.

Ich freue mich schon:

"_Blow boys blow!!!_"


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Egal ob Whisky oder Whiskey - aus der Nummer bin ich raus.

Dein Rachen ist ja auch top in Schuss.


----------



## Khaane (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Servus Leute,

steht der 07.11 als Termin schon fest oder kann sich das noch ändern?
Steht schon ein genauer Zeitplan für den Tag?


Gruß
Alphan


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

MOIN!
Soweit ich weiss, steht der Termin!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Der Termin steht, es sei denn es stürmt an dem WE. 

Zeitplan: 8.00 treffen bei Mäckes - Strand aussuchen - losangeln bis die Wurfhand schmerzt.


----------



## Wildshark (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin 
Wie sieht es denn mit Grill und Kohle und Wurscht und Fleisch aus!
War ja letztes mal ganz fein son kleiner Snack am Strand!
Dann bringe ich Spiritus mit nicht das wir wieder mit Stöckchen das Feuer anrubbeln müssen!!!
Meine Punschkochmaschiene lasse ich aber dann im Heim , die hatte ja so nun garnicht gefunzt!


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

@Wilder Hai

Genau, die Versorgungsfrage muss geklärt werden.
Ich bringe eine Kiste Becks mit an Strand incl. ein paar Alkfreie und hoffe das ich dann irgendwo ne Wurst mit Senf naschen darf.


----------



## Margaux (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> 15. Whiskey-Volker
> Egal ob Whisky oder Whiskey - aus der Nummer bin ich raus.



Japp, aus der Nummer bin ich aber auch 'raus - Rachen hin, Rachen her!! Da ich rekonvaleszenz bin, werde ich gänzlich auf Alkohol verzichten!!

Einen Gasgrill kann ich übrigens mitbringen und ein paar Würstchen draufwerfen!!


----------



## Wildshark (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Wilder Hai
> 
> Genau, die Versorgungsfrage muss geklärt werden.
> Ich bringe eine Kiste Becks mit an Strand incl. ein paar Alkfreie und hoffe das ich dann irgendwo ne Wurst mit Senf naschen darf.


Na dann darfst Du bestimmt so manches Würstchen vernaschen für den Kasten!!Da bringe ich dann auch noch Wurscht mit!!

Gasgrill = Spiritus =  |kopfkrat    







 ah mit in die Gasflasche:q


----------



## Margaux (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Gasgrill = Spiritus =  |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Ihr lieber "Naturfeuer" macht, lasse ich meinen Gasgrill zu Hause #h. Dachte nur, das wäre einfacher und schneller...


----------



## Wildshark (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Margaux schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr lieber "Naturfeuer" macht, lasse ich meinen Gasgrill zu Hause #h. Dachte nur, das wäre einfacher und schneller...


Nein das ist gut!
letztes Jahr haben wir nichts gehabt um die Kohle in gang zu bekommen!#d

Wir haben gefühlte 20 Stunden gebraucht um den Grill an zubekommen!#c


----------



## Margaux (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Wir haben gefühlte 20 Stunden gebraucht um den Grill an zubekommen!#c



War das letztes Jahr zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr?? Irgendwie kommt mir das nämlich bekannt vor...|bigeyes. Ich hatte so einen Kohldampf - es war auch recht frisch - daß ich dachte, beim nächsten Mal bringe ich meinen Gasgrill mit, dann sind die Würstchen in 10 Minuten fertig!!


----------



## Wildshark (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Genau das treffen war das!
Wo wir die Kohle noch auf meinem Gaskocher gelegt hatten!


----------



## Schwarzwusel (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Sach mal Sharky wieso haste heute eigendlich frei und stehst nicht im Wasser ???
Fängst Du an zu schwächeln ????
Wasser zu kalt ??? Hose kaputt ???


----------



## macmarco (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Er traut sich nur nicht mehr in sein Kajak


----------



## baydossi (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

So in Punkto verpflegung,
Grillen = Wurst= Currysoße und ZigeunerSoße
Bring ich mit 
SELBSTGEMACHT und nicht Gekauft
und wenn noch Zeit ist Mach ich auch noch Nudelsalat

Gruss Willi


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Willi!
Das ist aber mal ne Ansage.
Jamjam.


----------



## Wildshark (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Sach mal Sharky wieso haste heute eigendlich frei und stehst nicht im Wasser ???
> Fängst Du an zu schwächeln ????
> Wasser zu kalt ??? Hose kaputt ???


 Weder noch !!!
Es gibt ja auch späte Dienste!
Dann kommt man auch erst jetzt nach hause wenn alle artigen Forellenjäger schlafen und von GROßEN BLANKEN TRÄUMEN !!:vik:

Guts Nächtle


----------



## Schwarzwusel (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Ja ja als Krawattenkutscher hat mans nicht leicht wa?


----------



## Wildshark (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Und wer bringt denn den überaus leckeren Punsch mit???

Vielleicht ja der Steffen????

:vik:
Wäre ja super nett !!!!!

Torsten


----------



## Freelander (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Hi,LeutzSagt mal wann und wo ist denn eigentlich Treffpunkt für das BMA?GrußFreelander


----------



## macmarco (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin...

Bei MCDoof auf Fehmarn um 08.00h


----------



## baydossi (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



macmarco schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> Bei MCDoof auf Fehmarn um 08.00h




  da willst du doch wohl nicht noch erst frühstücken:v
Kann mich auch auf andere art und Weise vergiften#6


----------



## macmarco (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Neeee... Der hat dann noch gar nicht auf 
Aber da treffen wir uns irgendwie immer....


----------



## Belly_gaga (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin Leute da bin ich ja gerne wieder mit dabei aber bitte nen sonntag ich muss samstags meist arbeiten:vik: 
würd mich freuen euch alle mal wieder zu sehen #6


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin,

muß leider 








































selber fahren :q:q:q

@ gaga : ... dann halt näxtes mal... hätte mich auch gefreut dich mal wieder zu sehen.

ansonsten hoffe ich@ Georg und Steffen : Handy an ? muß Freitag noch lange arbeiten und komm eventl. später.

wir sehen uns auf Steffen´s Insel 

Gruß Stephan |wavey:


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

So Boys 

Ich hab dann als Schlafgäste bei mir auf der Liste:

Uli (eventuell mit Jan Peter im Schlepptau)
Gerrit
Georg
Willi (Freitag auf Samstag und Samstag auf Sonntag)
Gallus

Alle Plätz somit belegt bzw. Bettenmäßig bereits überbelegt

Alle bitte Penntüten mitbringen und wer einen Platz am Boden hat, eine Isomatte, sonst wirds kalt von unten!!

Melde mich die Tage, hab ne deftige Erkältung eingefangen, nein keine Schweinegrippe, Schwänzchen ist noch nicht geringelt!!


----------



## macmarco (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Hey Steffi....

Dann mal gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Steffen!
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Nolfravel (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Gute Besserung auch von mir...



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Schwarzwusel (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

@Zottelbärchen !!!!

Auch von mir "GUTE BESSERUNG"


----------



## goeddoek (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Melde mich die Tage, hab ne deftige Erkältung eingefangen, nein keine Schweinegrippe, Schwänzchen ist noch nicht geringelt!!



Na klasse - Kopfkino kann manchmal abscheulich sein 

:q 

Im Ernst - ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung. Würde auch gerne am Freitag anreisen. Geht das ?


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Würde auch gerne am Freitag anreisen. Geht das ?



Ist Pflicht!

Steffen! Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Patty (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Wenn es dann auf den 7. hinausläuft würde ich mich auch gerne mit einklinken. Würstchen, oder was sonst noch so fehlen könnte kann ich gerne beisteuern!
Petri Patty


----------



## DRU (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Gute Besserung Steffen......


----------



## Patty (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Wenn es dann auf den 7. hinausläuft würde ich mich auch gerne mit einklinken. Würstchen, oder was sonst noch so fehlen könnte kann ich gerne beisteuern!
Petri Patty


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Es scheint ja auf den 7. hinauszulaufen, von daher werde ich nun mal eine Liste erstellen:

1. Sundvogel
2. Goeddok
3. Zottelbärchen
4. Hornhechteutin
5. Kayak-Kapitän
6. Der wildeste Hai!
7. Die wuselige Schwarzbeere...
8. Pikenpauly
9. Der gallische Hahn!
10. Baydossi
11. Gartzens Stephan
12. Peterchen 70er-Traumfänger
12. Der Schuhverkäufer
13. Marc"Handball"Marco
14. Rümpelstilzchen pj6000
 15. Whiskey-Volker
16. Patty

Ich versuch mal die Liste auf dem laufendem zu halten. Ausweichtermin wird dann der 22.


"_Blow boys blow!!!_"[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wildshark (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Gute Bessrerung Steffen!
Wenn Du eventuell eine Tüte Strom für mich hast, wäre es toll! Verlängerungskabel bringe ich mit!
Habe doch einen schönen Multivan mit Bett!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Freelander (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



macmarco schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> Bei MCDoof auf Fehmarn um 08.00h


 
Darf man da auch ohne Anmeldung erscheinen?Ich melde mich mal lieber nicht an.Die letzten Male habe ich mich immer fleißig angemeldet und einen Tag vorher kam dann doch der Dienst dazwischen.


----------



## Skorpion (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> ...wir sehen uns auf Steffen´s Insel ..



wie? gehört jetzt die ganze Insel dem Sonnengestochenen Zottel? |supergri

na das muß ich mir auf jeden Fall anschauen 
ich habe soeben für den 7 abgestimmt und bin dabei


----------



## Skorpion (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

@ der Bärtige 

Im allgemeinen ist das Bett
als Aufenthalt gewiss recht nett.
Doch ist man krank, geht´s einem schlecht,
gefällt es einem nicht so recht.
Drum gilt der Wunsch, der stets schon galt:
Recht gute Besserung! Und zwar bald!
:m


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Es scheint ja auf den 7. hinauszulaufen, von daher werde ich nun mal eine Liste erstellen:

1. Sundvogel
2. Goeddok
3. Zottelbärchen
4. Hornhechteutin
5. Kayak-Kapitän
6. Der wildeste Hai!
7. Die wuselige Schwarzbeere...
8. Pikenpauly
9. Der gallische Hahn!
10. Baydossi
11. Gartzens Stephan
12. Peterchen 70er-Traumfänger
12. Der Schuhverkäufer
13. Marc"Handball"Marco
14. Rümpelstilzchen pj6000
 15. Whiskey-Volker
16. Patty
17. Der stachelige Skorpion, schön das du dabei bist!

Ich versuch mal die Liste auf dem laufendem zu halten. Ausweichtermin wird dann der 22.


"_Blow boys blow!!!_"


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Danke Jungs, geht schon um einiges besser heute, Hals kratz noch und noch etwas schlapp aber sonst i.O.

Martin, bist ja ein richtiger Dichter 
Schön, daß Du dabei bist.

btw. am 7.11. ist auch Fehmarnpokal vom ASV Westfehmarn. Da werden dann diverse Strandabschnitte abgesteckt, die Ostküste sollte allerdings weitgehend unberührt bleiben.

So on boys, blow


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moinsen,

auch von mir gute Besserung an Steffen - und thx für die Post.

BMA mit 2 Poeten, na das kann ja was werden! :q#6

Ansonsten bleibt gesund, meidet die Hausarbeit |bigeyes und wir sehen uns !!!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## goeddoek (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



			
				Stephan Gartz;2697563
Ansonsten bleibt gesund schrieb:
			
		

> Diese kleine Spitze habe ich wohl bemerkt |krach:
> 
> :q :q
> 
> Freu mich schon riesig :vik:


----------



## baydossi (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

so Leuts,#h

Zigeunersoße und Curryketchup sind fertig
und bedürfen noch ein paar Tage des Reifens#6
Denn guter Wein braucht auch seine Tage

Nur Würstch , da werd ich mich nicht um Kümmern, das ist Aufgabe der Grillmeister
Das wird mein Part sei#a


----------



## AndreasG (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> BMA mit 2 Poeten, na das kann ja was werden! :q#6
> 
> Ansonsten bleibt gesund, meidet die Hausarbeit |bigeyes und wir sehen uns !!!
> 
> Gruß Stephan



Na dann werd ich auch versuchen dabei zu sein. #h

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Es scheint ja auf den 7. hinauszulaufen, von daher werde ich nun mal eine Liste erstellen:

1. Sundvogel
2. Goeddok
3. Zottelbärchen
4. Hornhechteutin
5. Kayak-Kapitän
6. Der wildeste Hai!
7. Die wuselige Schwarzbeere...
8. Pikenpauly
9. Der gallische Hahn!
10. Baydossi
11. Gartzens Stephan
12. Peterchen 70er-Traumfänger
12. Der Schuhverkäufer
13. Marc"Handball"Marco
14. Rümpelstilzchen pj6000
 15. Whiskey-Volker
16. Patty
17. Der stachelige Skorpion, schön das du dabei bist!
18. AndreasG

Ich versuch mal die Liste auf dem laufendem zu halten. Ausweichtermin wird dann der 22.


"_Blow boys blow!!!_"


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Na dann werd ich auch versuchen dabei zu sein. #h
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas





Moinsen,
na das ist doch mal ein Wort!!!:q

Nettes Avatar - hast dir nen größeres Belly zugelegt?
Sieht geräumig aus #6|supergri

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## henningcl (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin Jungs

leider bin ich nicht dabei, ich wünsch euch allerdings bestes Wetter und natürlich die eine oder andere Blanke.

Ich komm morgen mal hoch und will am Sonntag an die Küste.

Stephan.....??#h

grüsse
henning


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



henningcl schrieb:


> Moin Jungs
> 
> leider bin ich nicht dabei, ich wünsch euch allerdings bestes Wetter und natürlich die eine oder andere Blanke.
> 
> ...



Hi Henning,

immer gerne -

aber ich bin dann im Harz sorry !!!

schlechtes Timing, aber geh los - in Brodten wird gefangen ansonsten Behrensdorf da geht immer was !!!

Parkplatz und dann rechts runter !

"TL" mein Freund

LG Stephan


----------



## Flala - Flifi (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin!
Es hat sich glücklich gefügt, dass ich am 7.11. Zeit habe an die Ostsee zu fahren, daher klinke ich mich gerne beim BMA ein!
Ich kann wohl gerne ne Packung Würstchen und ne Tube Senf mitbringen!

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Es scheint ja auf den 7. hinauszulaufen, von daher werde ich nun mal eine Liste erstellen:

1. Sundvogel
2. Goeddok
3. Zottelbärchen
4. Hornhechteutin
5. Kayak-Kapitän
6. Der wildeste Hai!
7. Die wuselige Schwarzbeere...
8. Pikenpauly
9. Der gallische Hahn!
10. Baydossi
11. Gartzens Stephan
12. Peterchen 70er-Traumfänger
12. Der Schuhverkäufer
13. Marc"Handball"Marco
14. Rümpelstilzchen pj6000
 15. Whiskey-Volker
16. Patty
17. Der stachelige Skorpion, schön das du dabei bist!
18. Flala-Flifi

Ich versuch mal die Liste auf dem laufendem zu halten. Ausweichtermin wird dann der 22.


"_Blow boys blow!!!_"


----------



## gallus (1. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Tach,

N paar Würste und nen Grill bring ich dann mit,
ob ich noch Kohle finden werde weisz ich nicht.

Hat noch jemand Grillanzünder,nicht das wir wieder 2h
zur Zündung brauchen..


----------



## Margaux (1. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



gallus schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand Grillanzünder,nicht das wir wieder 2h
> zur Zündung brauchen..



Ich hatte ja weiter oben schon geschrieben, daß ich einen Gasgrill mitbringe, der ist in 5 Minuten warm und grillbereit.


----------



## baydossi (1. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

noch mal zur info

Zigeunersosse hab ich gut 2 Liter und currysosse auch so ungefähr 3 liter
und guter letzt noch ein glas fruchketchup Hausmarke
mit dem Nudelsalat wird auch wohl klappen
den rest sollten die anderen besorgen:q
gruss willi


----------



## Wildshark (1. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



baydossi schrieb:


> noch mal zur info
> 
> Zigeunersosse hab ich gut 2 Liter und currysosse auch so ungefähr 3 liter
> und guter letzt noch ein glas fruchketchup Hausmarke
> ...


Er ist ja wie ein Vater!!!:vik: Würstchen bringe ich auch mit!


----------



## Blindfischer (2. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Hallo Orga,

ich schleich mich heimlich wieder rein, ich bin nun doch im Lande und dann kann man das latürnich nicht verpassen.

Ist noch irgendwas mitzubringen?

Gruß


----------



## Margaux (2. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Ist noch irgendwas mitzubringen?
> 
> Gruß



Zu den hunderten von Würstchen und Tonnen an Ketchup und Salat fehlen uns eigentlich nur noch ganz herkömmliche Brötchen oder Baguettes o.ä.


----------



## Pikepauly (2. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Hallo Volker!

Es fehlt dann tatsächlich an nix mehr.
Das wird ja fast schon ein Menue am Strand.


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Es scheint ja auf den 7. hinauszulaufen, von daher werde ich nun mal eine Liste erstellen:

1. Sundvogel
2. Goeddok
3. Zottelbärchen
4. Hornhechteutin
5. Kayak-Kapitän
6. Der wildeste Hai!
7. Die wuselige Schwarzbeere...
8. Pikenpauly
9. Der gallische Hahn!
10. Baydossi
11. Gartzens Stephan
12. Peterchen 70er-Traumfänger
12. Der Schuhverkäufer
13. Marc"Handball"Marco
14. Rümpelstilzchen pj6000
 15. Whiskey-Volker
16. Patty
17. Der stachelige Skorpion, schön das du dabei bist!
18. Flala-Flifi
19. Blindfischer

Ich versuch mal die Liste auf dem laufendem zu halten. Ausweichtermin wird dann der 22.


"_Blow boys blow!!!_"


----------



## goeddoek (2. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hallo Volker!
> 
> Es fehlt dann tatsächlich an nix mehr.
> Das wird ja fast schon ein Menue am Strand.



Na, ja - zum Menue sollte dann ein trock'ner Roter gereicht werden ( habe jetzt absichtlich nicht Margaux geschrieben  )


----------



## Ines (2. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Chillen und grillen, was?

Und wie ist es mit Angeln?


(Zu schade, dass ich nicht dabeisein kann, ich würde sogar trockene Sachen mitbringen...|uhoh



Ich wünsche Euch schöne pralle Grillwürstchen - 




- und auch die eine oder andere Trutte!:vik:


----------



## Margaux (2. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Na, ja - zum Menue sollte dann ein trock'ner Roter gereicht werden ( habe jetzt absichtlich nicht Margaux geschrieben  )



Also, original Margaux's habe ich selbstredend ein paar Flaschen im Keller... -aber, seid mir nicht böse, die trinke ich selber :vik:


----------



## Margaux (2. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hallo Volker!
> 
> Es fehlt dann tatsächlich an nix mehr.
> Das wird ja fast schon ein Menue am Strand.



Wobei das ja echt eher nach chillen aussieht, was wir da veranstalten. Ich hoffe, einer fängt auch was -> Pauly?? |muahah:


----------



## Pikepauly (2. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

@Volker

Du geiziger Knochen.

Gönnst uns nicht mal Deinen "Tetrapakwein".


----------



## Pikepauly (2. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Klar wie immer.
Löns sucht nen guten Platz und ich ziehe eine raus!


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Ines schrieb:


> Chillen und grillen, was?
> 
> Und wie ist es mit Angeln?



Wie immer, ich werde angeln.



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Klar wie immer.
> Löns sucht nen guten Platz und ich ziehe eine raus!



Nix da, Vaddi wird gleich am Anfang mit Riesenschritten zum allergeheimsten Geheimplatz streben und erst nach Vollzug, wieder am Chillplatz eintreffen.


----------



## Margaux (2. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Gönnst uns nicht mal Deinen "Tetrapakwein".



Na, DEN bringe ich doch gerne mit :v


----------



## Margaux (2. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Klar wie immer.
> Löns sucht nen guten Platz und ich ziehe eine raus!



Aber Gerrit, an der Küste gibt's doch gar keine Hechte |muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Nolfravel (2. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Es kommt schon Vorfreude auf#6


Gruß JP


----------



## Margaux (2. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Es kommt schon Vorfreude auf#6
> 
> 
> Gruß JP



Japp |wavey:,  |muahah:


----------



## macmarco (2. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nix da, Vaddi wird gleich am Anfang mit Riesenschritten zum allergeheimsten Geheimplatz streben und erst nach Vollzug, wieder am Chillplatz eintreffen.


Und wat willste machen, wenn wir dir alle folgen und dort den Grillplatz eröfnen???:m


----------



## Skorpion (2. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



gallus schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand Grillanzünder,nicht das wir wieder 2h
> zur Zündung brauchen..



hi,
alles schon vorbereitet 
Ich werde  Grillanzünder mitbringen und mein "Zündboy" wird die Kohle schon ordentlich durchheitzen :q

http://img682.*ih.us/img682/4904/1549251sanzuendkamin.jpg

Kein flattern mit dem Pappteller mehr :q[


----------



## Blindfischer (3. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Skorpion schrieb:


> hi,
> alles schon vorbereitet
> Ich werde Grillanzünder mitbringen und mein "Zündboy" wird die Kohle schon ordentlich durchheitzen :q
> 
> ...


 
Aber auch der geht nicht, wenn man nur ein Feuerzeug hat :q

Aber wenn ich das alles so richtig lese, werden wir uns dieses Mal vor Anzündern nicht retten können , ich pack dann vorsichtshalber noch n bisserl Kohle ein, nicht dass wir am Ende mit den Parafinwürfeln grillen müssen.|supergri

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Margaux (3. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

LEUTE,

ich hatte ja schon zwei Mal geschrieben, daß ich meinen GASgrill mitbringe!! Wenn Ihr jetzt Kohle, Grillanzünder etc. mitbringt, lasse ich den zu Hause ;+


----------



## goeddoek (3. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Nanana - wieso willst Du den zuhause lassen ? Wenn tatsächlich 16 - 18 Leute aufschlagen, empfiehlt es sich doch, 'nen Zweit- oder gar Drittgrill am Gange zu haben #6

Vielleicht küren wir ja als Nebenwettbewerb den "Mefo-Inzinger"  :q :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



macmarco schrieb:


> Und wat willste machen, wenn wir dir alle folgen und dort den Grillplatz eröfnen???:m



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Jetzt mache ich mir ernsthaft Sorgen!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Firefox2 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Also ich war grade jetzt am 01.11.09 auf fehmarn und ich kann sagen das der 22.11. der beste Termin wäre und ich super gerne hinkomme.
Beste Termin wegen Wetter und Wasserverhältnise...


----------



## Wildshark (3. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Das hört sich ja an als wenn es ein Galadinner wird!

WAS ZIEH ICH BLOß AN !!!

Das Kleine schwarze oder doch lieber den Zweireier!!!

Freu mich schon!!!!!


----------



## Skorpion (3. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

@ Wildshark
Am besten `ne Watbüx, damit fällst Du nicht so auf in der Runde 

@Margaux
Besser mitnehmen, man weiß ja nie was kommt |rolleyes


----------



## Patty (3. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin Boardies,
ich könnte:v!!!!
Muß wie so oft am Samstag arbeiten. Tut mir also leid, das ich nicht kommen kann. Hatte mich sehr darauf gefreut mal ein paar von Euch kennen zu lernen.
Scheiß Job.....
Wünsch Euch ganz viel Spass beim Chillen und Grillen.
Patty


----------



## Margaux (3. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Skorpion schrieb:


> @Margaux
> Besser mitnehmen, man weiß ja nie was kommt |rolleyes


 
Selbstredend, außerdem möchte ich - wenn ich schon schon keine MeFo fangen sollte - wenigstens das "Wett-Grillen" gewinnen :vik:


----------



## goeddoek (3. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Skorpion schrieb:


> hi,
> alles schon vorbereitet
> Ich werde  Grillanzünder mitbringen und mein "Zündboy" wird die Kohle schon ordentlich durchheitzen :q
> 
> ...



Watt ? Martin ist auch mit dabei ? Cool :g

Ach und zum verspäteten |schild-g zum Geburtstag ist es ja eigentlich auch noch nicht zu spät  :m


----------



## Wildshark (3. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Skorpion schrieb:


> @ Wildshark
> Am besten `ne Watbüx, damit fällst Du nicht so auf in der Runde
> 
> @Margaux
> Besser mitnehmen, man weiß ja nie was kommt |rolleyes


Jetzt wo Du das sagst ,denke ich auch mal über diese Option nach!
:q:q:q


----------



## Skorpion (3. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Watt ? Martin ist auch mit dabei ? Cool :g



Hi mein  G(oe)ud(oe)ster 
schön dass Du mich zwischen den Zeilen endeckt hast :q
Und Danke für die B-Day Wünsche|bla:

@Margaux
mit deinem "heissen Ofen"  steht Du jetzt schon als Gewinner fest Ich lass mir meine Steak`s nur von Dir zubereiten :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Es scheint ja auf den 7. hinauszulaufen, von daher werde ich nun mal eine Liste erstellen:

1. Sundvogel
2. Goeddok
3. Zottelbärchen
4. Hornhechteutin
5. Kayak-Kapitän
6. Der wildeste Hai!
7. Die wuselige Schwarzbeere...
8. Pikenpauly
9. Der gallische Hahn!
10. Baydossi
11. Gartzens Stephan
12. Peterchen 70er-Traumfänger
12. Der Schuhverkäufer
13. Marc"Handball"Marco
14. Rümpelstilzchen pj6000
 15. Whiskey-Volker
16. Der stachelige Skorpion, schön das du dabei bist!
17. Flala-Flifi
18. Blindfischer

Ich versuch mal die Liste auf dem laufendem zu halten. Ausweichtermin wird dann der 22.


"_Blow boys blow!!!_"


----------



## baydossi (4. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

So , noch 2 mal Schlafen und denn werd ich ja noch ne ganze Horde von gleichgesinten verrückten kennenlernen:vik:
Will nur Hoffen, das der Winter sich noch wieder verzieht und wir uns Keinen Wolf frieren:g
Aber ich drück mal alle#6#6:m

biba willi


----------



## Flala - Flifi (4. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Juhu, bald gehts los!

Ich bring noch Gardenfly und einen weiteren Kollegen mit!
Und natürlich Würstchen.
Und Senf!

Der Wind soll wohl aus Südost bis Ost kommen mit Stärken bis 5. Trocken soll es auch bleiben. (sagt windfinder.com) Das ist ja eigentlich ganz gut.
Egal, wie das Wetter wird, ich freu mich!

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Margaux (4. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Skorpion schrieb:


> @Margaux
> mit deinem "heissen Ofen"  steht Du jetzt schon als Gewinner fest Ich lass mir meine Steak`s nur von Dir zubereiten :m



@Skorpion #6

:vik:|muahah:


----------



## Skorpion (5. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

So Männers,

ich packe jetzt zusammen und mach mich gleich auf den Weg richtung Insel 
Bis Samstag #h


----------



## xfishbonex (5. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Skorpion schrieb:


> So Männers,
> 
> ich packe jetzt zusammen und mach mich gleich auf den Weg richtung Insel
> Bis Samstag #h


 jetzt schon |bigeyes du gier lappen :qlg andre


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Nabend,

so, neue Schnur aufgespult, jegliche Anfragen bzgl. Hausarbeit auf nächste Woche verschoben :q:q:q jerky beef aus´m Ofen geholt (habe allerdings wenig Hoffnung das Samstach noch was da ist) und die "kleine Silberne" (Geschenk eines guten Freundes) mit Malt befüllt.

Fehlt noch was ? 

Ach ja, noch 2 x schlafen ( in Ostfriesland müssen die Uhren irgendwie anders gehen|kopfkrat:m) und dann auf nach Fehmarn.

@ Martin: hol schon mal eine raus oder "tau" die von deinem Avatar wieder auf :q:q:q

@ Georg: ich bring dir "zollfreien" E - Kram von Micha mit !!

Bis Samstach und Gruß

Stephan :m


----------



## Nolfravel (5. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin Mädels,


Bis morgen und übermorgen ich bin gleich nach der Schule wech...


Und es wird rocken:l


Gruß JP


----------



## baydossi (5. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Ach ja, noch 2 x schlafen ( in Ostfriesland müssen die Uhren irgendwie anders gehen|kopfkrat:m) und dann auf nach Fehmarn.
> 
> 
> 
> Stephan :m



Soderle,:vik: noch einmal schlafen und denn geht es nach Fehmarn:vik:
@ Stephan; 
1. Leb ich mittlerweile seit fast drei Jahren in der Nähe von Flensburg#6
2. Wenn jemand schon am Freitag anreist, so war meine Ansage richtig:q:q

@ all: Nuddelsalat ist angesetzt, wenn 8 liter nicht reichen sollten, ist ja sicher Aldi in der nähe|gr:

biba willi


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



baydossi schrieb:


> Soderle,:vik: noch einmal schlafen und denn geht es nach Fehmarn:vik:
> @ Stephan;
> 1. Leb ich mittlerweile seit fast drei Jahren in der Nähe von Flensburg#6
> 2. Wenn jemand schon am Freitag anreist, so war meine Ansage richtig:q:q
> ...



Mönsch Willi,

für´n "Ossi" bist aber "dünnhäutig"; ist doch nur Spaß.|supergri:m

... Freue mich dich mal persönlich zu treffen !!

LG Stephan


----------



## Pikepauly (5. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Ich freu mich auch.
Das wird super!


----------



## goeddoek (5. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Das wird super!



Na, ja - mal schauen, was draus wird #c


----------



## Pikepauly (5. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Hallo Georg!

Ist doch alles im Lack?????
Oder habe ich was verpasst.


----------



## goeddoek (5. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Näänänänänäää - reingefallen :q :q

Nein - es ist alle zum besten und ich freu mich schon wie ein Schneekönig :vik:


----------



## macmarco (5. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Wat freut ihr euch alle eigentlich so??? Hab ich was verpasst????#c#c#c


----------



## Pikepauly (5. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

@Puk

Ich glaube dem Onkel aus DK ist der Gammeldansk ausgegangen??


----------



## goeddoek (5. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Wieso ? Wolltest Du welchen organisieren ?


----------



## macmarco (5. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Aaaah.. jetzt versteh ich .... Vielen Dank für die Auskunft 
Vielleicht hat der Onkel von der Insel ja es mittlerweile vergessen, dass wir ihn damals beim ersten mal die Fische verscheucht haben in dem wir Steine neben ihm in Wasser schmissen 

Es wird schon lustig werden mit all den Gesichtern.. Ick freu mi auch


----------



## Pikepauly (5. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Nö! Das mach ich nicht.
Ich bring ne Kiste Bier mit, das passt.
Ich mag keinen Schnaps im Moment, hab Rüsselseuche.


----------



## goeddoek (5. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Schaixxe, Puck - hast Du schon was gesöffelt ? Dein Satzbau ist abenteuerlich und den Pluralis majestatis solltest Du dir schnellstens wieder abgewöhnen  :q :q :q


----------



## goeddoek (5. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



			
				Pikepauly;2709047
Ich mag keinen Schnaps im Moment schrieb:
			
		

> Ooooch, ich denke Puck und ich würden uns da opfern wollen


----------



## macmarco (5. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ooooch, ich denke Puck und ich würden uns da opfern wollen



hmmmm.. lass mich überlegen....|bigeyes







... bin dabei ...:q:q:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Schaixxe, Puck




wie jetzt Georg.....Du hast mich gerufen ???

Den einzig wahren PUCK.........

also bitte.....keine "Aushilfspucks"  :vik::vik:


----------



## kayak-kapitän (6. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Ich muß leider absagen. 

Muß arbeiten ( selbst und ständig ).
Irgendwann wird es mal klappen, daß ich mit dem Kayak auf die Ostsee komme.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß und Petri Heil.


----------



## Blindfischer (6. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> wie jetzt Georg.....Du hast mich gerufen ???
> 
> Den einzig wahren PUCK.........
> 
> also bitte.....keine "Aushilfspucks" :vik::vik:


 

Aushilfspuck find ich gut, das sollten wir für Marco ein wenig pflegen #6

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Wildshark (6. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin

So nun noch schnell das Auto aufrödeln!!!
Dann noch die Angeln fertig machen und die Vorfreude geniessen! Um 16 Uhr dann Richtung Fehmarn aufbrechen!!:vik::vik::vik:

Wir sehen uns dann morgen auf Fehmarn!!!!!:m

Sharky


----------



## goeddoek (6. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> wie jetzt Georg.....Du hast mich gerufen ???
> 
> Den einzig wahren PUCK.........
> 
> also bitte.....keine "Aushilfspucks"  :vik::vik:




Oha, Vossi - was für ein Foxtrott meinerseits |rotwerden|rotwerden 

Selbstverständlich gibt es nur den einen und wahren Puck :m




Blindfischer schrieb:


> *Aushilfspuck* find ich gut, das sollten wir für Marco ein wenig pflegen #6




Jepp - den Namen sollten wir beibehalten. Ich hab auch schon angefragt ob Namensänderungen im AB ohne Zustimmung des Boardies machbar sind.

Eigentlich nicht, aber bei Marco machen wir 'ne Ausnahme


----------



## Gardenfly (6. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Melde mich mal für morgen an, wollen wir die Grundschmeisser vom Shimanocup ärgern ?


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Melde mich mal für morgen an, wollen wir die Grundschmeisser vom Shimanocup ärgern ?



Hier wird niemand geärgert, ich hab das alles mit dem ASV Westfehmarn abgesprochen.
Wir kommen uns sowieso nicht in die Quere, weil die erst um 17 Uhr Angelbeginn haben, dann sind wir schon fast wieder weg.
Des weiteren weiß ich ungefähr wo ausgesteckt wird für den Fehmarn-Pokal also alles entspannt.


----------



## macmarco (6. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Wisst ihr eigentlich so in etwa welchen Strand wir nehmen werden? Überlege das Jak mitzunehmen und evtl. mal so nen bissl nebenbei auf Platte zu fischen


----------



## macmarco (6. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Jepp - den Namen sollten wir beibehalten. Ich hab auch schon angefragt ob Namensänderungen im AB ohne Zustimmung des Boardies machbar sind.
> 
> Eigentlich nicht, aber bei Marco machen wir 'ne Ausnahme


*Räusper* äääähm.... nöööö... will ich nicht .... |krach:


----------



## pj6000 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin.

Leider kann ich aus familiären Gründen morgen nicht kommen, aber Familie geht nun mal vor.
Ich wünsche euch viel Spass und t.l.

Vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten mal.


----------



## Margaux (6. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Leute,

ich habe immer noch "Ausläufer" meines hartnäckigen grippalen Infekts in den Knochen. Trotzdem werde ich morgen aufkreuzen, allein schon deshalb, damit Ihr diesmal warme Würstchen bekommt #h. Habt aber bitte Verständnis, wenn ich nicht den ganzen Tag bis zum Hals im Wasser stehe.


----------



## Flala - Flifi (6. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin!
So, das Auto ist beladen, die Vorauswahl an Fliegen ist fertig in der Dose, die Schnur noch mal schön mit AB-Flutschi gewienert, das Netz wieder in den Kescherrahmen gebunden, der Picknickkorb gepackt, zur Sicherheit die Sbirorute vom Dachboden gesucht, die Winterreifen aufgezogen... 
Es kann losgehen! Morgen früh um 5.30 werde ich meinen Schneckendiesel zum Leben erwecken, meine Kumpels einsammeln und dann los!
Jippih, und spätestens mittags werden wir dann alle bis zu den Knien im Blut der erschlagenen Fische waten...(|kopfkrat) oder so.
Gute Nacht allerseits und bis morgen!

Martin


----------



## macmarco (6. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Ui ui ui ... seid ihr alle schon auf der Insel oder weswegen schreibt keiner mehr ???


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (7. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Nabend,

war toll mal wieder alte Freunde zu treffen und es gibt irgendwie immer "neue" Gesichter zum kennenlernen.

Hoffe ihr habt noch Mefo´s landen können.

Schönes "Restwochenende" und Gruß

Stephan |wavey:


----------



## Wildshark (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin

Ich sage nur SUPER !!
Ein tolles Treffen wie aus dem Bilderbuch!!

Wetter, Leute, Fische , Grillwürste, Nudelsalat etc SUUUPER!

Danke Steffen und Sandra für die Unterbringung !!!
War echt ein lustiger Abend mit sehr netten Leuten!!

Fischtechnisch war wohl jeder in den Genuss gekommen eine Mefo am Band gehabt zuhaben! Ich konnte sogar eine 42ger überreden mit zukommen!

Bilder wurden dann auch ganze zwei gemacht!

Freue mich schon auf ein neues Treffen!

Torsten


----------



## macmarco (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin... 

Ich muss mich da mal anschließen 
War ne gelungende Veranstaltung mit gutem Essen, netten Leuten und vielen Fischen #6

Freu mich schon aufs nächste mal :q



Ach soooo.. ein paar Bilder hab ich auch noch


----------



## macmarco (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Und noch ein paar


----------



## AlBundy (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Dem schließe ich mich an! War 'ne Klasse Besetzung an Sportlern ...einmal am Strand #6 ...und auch im Wasser  ...:m

Dank auch an unseren P-P! ...(*P*apparazzi-*P*uck##) und alle anderen für die gemachten Foto's.

Dank an Ulli für die Orga und auch allen anderen für ihre Mithilfe.

Bei einem neuen Treffen gerne wieder dabei! 

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Blindfischer (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Wieder viel Spaß gehabt und viele tiefschürfende Gespräche geführt, ich finde wir sollten das öfter machen.

Gelernt hab ich auch wieder viel:

Teller werden deutlich überschätzt
Der Onkel aus Dänemark wird im Sommer als Wespenfalle eingestellt
Sharky macht Karriere als Bellyschlepper

und vieles mehr, aber das würde den Rahmen dieses Post´s sprengen:q

Gruß


----------



## Gardenfly (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Hattet ihr noch Fisch als wir nach Westermakelsdorf abgehauen sind ?
Bei uns war nichts mehr.
Fazit des BMA:
eine Mefo 52cm
3 Fehlbisse
Kescher verbogen, etliche Fliegen in die Steine gesetzt,Rute angeknackst.
Aber Laune gemacht, hoffentlich steigt der Meeresspiegel schnell an, damit der Weg zur Küste nicht immer so weit ist.

Der Zeitraum im November war super gewählt, letztes mal im Dez. war es echt zu kalt um entspannt zu angeln.


----------



## Nolfravel (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin Leute,


War echt klasse, danke für die Orga und Danke fürs Pennen und Essen Sandra und Steffen...
Essen war auch klasse...

Und ich hab doch tatsächlich auch noch ne Mefo ans Band bekommen|supergri


Marco: Auf deinen Fotos seh ich irgendwie ein wenig schwul aus...Aber macht nüscht...War einfach geil:m


Gruß JP


----------



## goeddoek (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin #h

Der dänische Onkel - der weder im Sommer noch zu einer anderen Jahreszeit als Wespenfalle arbeiten wird #d :q - ist auch wohlbehalten wieder zuhause.

War wieder mal klasse :vik: :vik: Gaaanz vielen Dank auch ans Gastgeberpaar Sandra und Steffen - es ist immer wieder toll bei Euch #6:m

Das Catering von Feinkost Dossi war durch den Trutten-Inziger phantastisch zubereitet.

Abgerundet durch ein Dessert von Skorpion - ein Gedicht :vik:

Dazu die Abendgesellschaften mit lebhaften Gesprächen !

Was will man mehr #c 

Ach ja und insgesamt 14 Fische, von denen 12 wieder schwimmen dürften sind ja auch kein schlechter Schnitt sein.


----------



## macmarco (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Marco: Auf deinen Fotos seh ich irgendwie ein wenig schwul aus...Aber macht nüscht...War einfach geil:m
> 
> 
> Gruß JP


:m Jetzt wo du es sagst fällt es mir auch auf |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Nolfravel (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



macmarco schrieb:


> :m Jetzt wo du es sagst fällt es mir auch auf |supergri|supergri|supergri


 


Das is aber reiner Zufall, "normal" seh ich nich schwul aus, oder Leute??(Weheeeeee:q)...


Wildshark ist nicht nur Bellyschlepper, der pennt auch mit Leoparden Bettwäsche:q:q:q


Sorry, aber das kann einfach nicht unter uns bleiben:m


Gruß JP


----------



## Ines (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Ich bin ja ganz neidisch, wenn ich das alles hier lese. 
Soooo viele Forellen - im März kam keine einzige raus, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

An welchem Strand seid ihr denn nun gewesen? War ja wohl auf jeden Fall auf der Westseite.


(Ach ja: Und was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen "schwul" und "normal"? Ich weiß keinen...#c)


----------



## Margaux (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Hej Leute,

auch mir hat's klasse gefallen. Vielen Dank an die Organisatoren! Es war wirklich eine nette Runde, auch wenn ich Euren Witzen vom Vorabend nicht ganz folgen konnte |uhoh:.  

Die meisten MeFos blieben zwar so haarscharf unter Schonmaß, dennoch war die Ausbeute an sich schon mal besser als beim letzten Mal, läßt aber auch noch Luft nach oben . So sind wir beim nächsten Treffen noch steigerungsfähig und ich freue mich schon darauf!!

Euch bis dahin alles Gute und beste Grüße,
Volker


----------



## gallus (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Nabend..

War wieder mal super auf die Insel zu kommen,
mein Danke an den Quartiermeister und seiner Sandra!

Es kamen ja recht viele Fische an die Haken,an der Grösze sollten wir beim 
nächsten Mal aber noch arbeiten.

Schön war´s auch die alten Hasi´s wieder zu treffen und neue Leute kennen zu lernen.
Und endlich war auch mal Nachwuchs dabei..

Ich hoffe,es wird noch ein BMA dieses Jahr stattfinden?!


----------



## Flala - Flifi (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin!
Echt 'n super Ding (oder eher wikingermäßig "Thing") gestern. Mir hats total Spaß gemacht!
Von mir auch noch mal Danke an die Orga, den Kartoffelsalatkoch, den Kuchenmitbringer, den Grillmeister und den lieben Gott fürs gute Wetter!
Gallus, wenn du dies Jahr noch ein Treffen willst, wird die Zeit aber knapp. Zwischen den Jahren wär ich allerdings durchaus bereit, nochmal meine lange Unterhose einzupacken und ans Wasser zu gurken...#6

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## baydossi (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

:vik:So leuts, 
der andrer Exilostfriese ist auch wieder in Seiner Wa(h)lheimat Flensburg angekommen!
Vielen Dank noch mal an Sandra und Steffen unseren Quatiergebern#6
und den Anderen Organ des Treffens|supergri
Nette leute,die immer zu ein Plausch aufgeschlossen waren und mit den Man(n) sich auch in Alter Schwedischer Tradition:caustauschen konnte#w
unterhalten konnte.
Von meinerseite besteht ja die Hoffnung, das ich den Einen oder Anderen auch zwischendurch mal Wiedersehen werde, Zun Angeln und auch Plauschen:#2:

Gruss Willi


----------



## baydossi (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> 
> War echt klasse, danke für die Orga und Danke fürs Pennen und Essen Sandra und Steffen...
> ...


 

@ J.P.

so von wegen Schwul aussehen Tröste dich Frederike Hemken sah zu der Zeit auch so auch (das musst du dir natürlich auf die Weiblichkeit umdenken) aber mit 14 Lenzen bist du ja noch in der :lFindungs-Phase:q, aber du solltes das mit dem Fingerpiksen bei Ältern Männern trotzdem lassen, sonst gibt es |rolleyesMückenstiche auf dem Ührlbis:c

HarrHarrHarr:vik:#h


----------



## Margaux (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Also, wenn wir es zeitlich hinbekämen, wäre es sicherlich klasse, solche Treffen bspw. zwei Mal jährlich zu organisieren. Öfter wäre sicherlich zeitlich eher schwieriger hinzubekommen, zumal ja auch einige recht weit anreisen.


----------



## Pikepauly (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Et war wieder mal Suhpa!

Und die Verpflegung wird immer besser. 
Mittlerweile kann man da auch gut schon mal die 8 Stunden im Auto sitzen um schön am Strand die Haute-Cuisine zu geniessen. War sehr lecker. 
Und Teller und Besteck werden völlig überschätzt.

Ein dickes Danke an Steffen und seine Holde!!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Nach einen kurzen Schlafstopp zu hause bin ich auch wieder da. Das war mal wieder eine richtig feiste Sache. Ich habe schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht. Am 30.12. wird wohl der BB-Cup stattfinden, da könnte man sicherlich für eine kleine aber feine Gruppe am 29.12. den Frieda-Hemken-Gedächtniscup anleiern. 

Wer übernimmt eigentlich die Orga für das nächste BMA? Gardenfly, mit dem größten Fisch?

Ich kann nur sagen, dass das immer wieder eine tolle Sache ist.


----------



## Pikepauly (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Wer übernimmt eigentlich die Orga für das nächste BMA? Gardenfly, mit dem größten Fisch?


Früher war das so!

Nur mal um das korrekt wiedergeben zu können wie heisst euer gemeinsamer Freund: 
-Schulenburg 
-von Schulenburg
-zu Schulenburg
-von und zu Schulenburg?:vik:


----------



## gallus (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Titellos mit einem Werner davor..


----------



## Wildshark (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Und Werner ohne H bitte!!!!:vik:


----------



## goeddoek (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> . Am 30.12. wird wohl der BB-Cup stattfinden, da könnte man sicherlich für eine kleine aber feine Gruppe am 29.12. den Frieda-Hemken-Gedächtniscup anleiern.



Wunderbare Idee #6 Ich wär dabei :m




sundvogel schrieb:


> Wer übernimmt eigentlich die Orga für das nächste BMA? Gardenfly, mit dem größten Fisch?




So hatten wir's bisher gehandhabt


----------



## baydossi (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Wunderbare Idee #6 Ich wär dabei :m
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre auch sofort mit dabei und #6 @ Georg, 

Das mit dem Gedächnis- Pokal , war da heute morgen nicht so etwas im Gespräch bei dem Steffen kurz vorm Frühstück, bevor der Sundvogel an sowas gedacht hat:vik:


----------



## Gardenfly (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wer übernimmt eigentlich die Orga für das nächste BMA? Gardenfly, mit dem größten Fisch?



Nur wenn ihr erst ein Tag vorher wissen wollt ob es stattfindet, je nach Dienstplanänderung (so ist das nun mal in einer Branche die 24h und 365 Tage offen hat).


----------



## Wildshark (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Nur wenn ihr erst ein Tag vorher wissen wollt ob es stattfindet, je nach Dienstplanänderung (so ist das nun mal in einer Branche die 24h und 365 Tage offen hat).


 Das ist ja fast wie Bus fahren !!!!!!!!:c


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Nur wenn ihr erst ein Tag vorher wissen wollt ob es stattfindet, je nach Dienstplanänderung (so ist das nun mal in einer Branche die 24h und 365 Tage offen hat).




Ich mache es wieder, dann brauchst du dich nicht zu bemühen...


----------



## Steffen23769 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Zwischen den Jahren würd bei mir äußerst hastig werden, wir kommen erst am 28.12. von unserer Verwandtenbesuchstour zurück...
Da bin ich dann leider raus.

Wir sollten das GFF(*) auf prinzipiell zweimal im Jahr ansetzen, sonst läuft sich so eine Sache auch gerne mal tot...

März/April und Oktober/November sollten reichen.


Leute, vielen Dank, daß ihr alle da gewesen seid, es hat einen riesen Spaß gemacht #h












* GayFetischFestival


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> März/April und Oktober/November sollten reichen.
> 
> 
> Leute, vielen Dank, daß ihr alle da gewesen seid, es hat einen riesen Spaß gemacht #h




Hast auch recht. Nichtsdestotrotz fahre ich dieses WE wieder an die Ostsee.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (9. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich mache es wieder, dann brauchst du dich nicht zu bemühen...



Ich helfe dir gerne ...#h

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Margaux (9. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Hast auch recht. Nichtsdestotrotz fahre ich dieses WE wieder an die Ostsee.



Uli, wo und wann treffen wir uns #h


----------



## Margaux (9. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> .
> Wir sollten das ...BMA... auf prinzipiell zweimal im Jahr ansetzen, sonst läuft sich so eine Sache auch gerne mal tot...
> 
> März/April und Oktober/November sollten reichen.



Japp, so ist's perfekt!!


----------



## Flala - Flifi (10. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Moin!
Kann mich mal jemand aufklären? Wer zum Donnerdrummel ist "Frieda Hemken" und wat fürn Gedächtniscup eigentlich?

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Wildshark (10. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Flala - Flifi schrieb:


> Moin!
> Kann mich mal jemand aufklären? Wer zum Donnerdrummel ist "Frieda Hemken" und wat fürn Gedächtniscup eigentlich?
> 
> Gruß,
> Martin


Die kennst Du nicht????|kopfkrat
Die hat im Leben zweier Bordies hier eine tragene Rolle gespielt!!!:vik:

Das ist doch richtig Georg und Ulli ODER ?????:q:q:q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Flala - Flifi schrieb:


> Moin!
> Kann mich mal jemand aufklären? Wer zum Donnerdrummel ist "Frieda Hemken" und wat fürn Gedächtniscup eigentlich?
> 
> Gruß,
> Martin



...genau, wenn schon "Gedächtniscup" dann bitte offenbart euch.
Hat das was mit dem Ort "Apen" zu tun ?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Mensch Stefan, du kennst die auch? Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere kommt Frieda Hemken aus Remels, aber das ist ja von Apen nicht sooo weit weg. Frieda ist das ehemalige Luder von dem Schulenburg dem alten Lockensack. Da Georg ja um einiges älter und erfahrener ist als ich, kann der da bestimmt mehr zu sagen.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Tja Ullov, 
die Welt ist klein und die "Begehrlichkeiten" sind immer die gleichen |bigeyes:m

... aber nein, ich kenne sie nicht, hab nur "gegoogelt" -

und Google kennt sie !!! :q:q:q

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Pikepauly (10. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Also wenn ich die Stories über Frieda so wiederhervorhole, wäre das auch eine für Opa Pauly gewesen. Leider wohl etwas zu alt und von den vor Ort lebenden Herren komplett in Beschlag genommmen gewesen. Schade!


----------



## goeddoek (10. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Tja, Jungs - gaaaanz dicht dran, aber vollkommen falsch :q :q :q

Verlasst Euch nicht blind auf Google.

Die Frida ( ohne e ) wanderte derzeit nach Norwegen aus und wurde mit einem Catering-Service für die alljährlichen Things ( da lag also FlaLaFlifi nicht ganz daneben ) nicht nur wohlhabend, sondern auch hochangesehen 

Zu ihren zahlreichen, patentierten Erfindungen zählen unter anderem auch die Einweg-Schädel für Met-Gelage :g


Aber zum Thema: "orjanisiert" der Löns rechtzeitig was zum Frühjahrs-Treffen ?

Ach so - und der Pauly hatte doch, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, Gefallen an Herbert - Graf Krolocks Sohn - Gefallen gefunden


----------



## Pikepauly (10. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Der ulle Graf hat aber auch einen monströsen Zinken.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (11. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Tja, Jungs - gaaaanz dicht dran, aber vollkommen falsch :q :q :q
> 
> Verlasst Euch nicht blind auf Google.
> 
> ...



Einweg - Schädel,
jetzt wo du es sagst !!! Die waren seinerzeit der Verkaufsschlager in Haithabu bei Walle dem Zahnlosen, Pier 9.
Besser liefen nur noch die Schilde mit Schildbuckel zum "selberpimpen" von den Vicious Viking Brothers.
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema... :q:q

... und zu Graf Krolock sag ich hier lieber nix... #d

Na dann skol


----------



## Blindfischer (11. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

;+;+;+

sollten wir nicht alle,oder auch nicht, oder was?

jetzt habt Ihr mich völlig verloren

HILFEEEEEEEEE

Worüber redet ihr??????

Gruß

Der Verwirrte


----------



## Ines (11. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

@Verwirrter, 
ich vermute, dass sich die obigen Insider-Anspielungen im Kern um den Schädel in Mitleidenschaft ziehende Getränke drehen.


----------



## Nolfravel (11. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Ines schrieb:


> @Verwirrter,
> ich vermute, dass sich die obigen Insider-Anspielungen im Kern um den Schädel in Mitleidenschaft ziehende Getränke drehen.


 


Janz Jenau #6


Gruß JP


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

@JP:
Du hast doch gar nix von den bewustseinserweiternden Getränken bekommen, oder hast Du heimlich genascht????? 
Im Chili war jedenfalls nix


----------



## Wildshark (11. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

@ Steffen

Er hat ja auch das mit meiner Bettwäsche geschrieben!!#q
Das hätte sich kein anderer getraut!!!


----------



## baydossi (11. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mensch Stefan, du kennst die auch? Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere kommt Frieda Hemken aus Remels, aber das ist ja von Apen nicht sooo weit weg. Frieda ist das ehemalige Luder von dem Schulenburg dem alten Lockensack. Da Georg ja um einiges älter und erfahrener ist als ich, kann der da bestimmt mehr zu sagen.




zum einem kommt Friede Hemken immer noch aus Selverde und nicht aus Remels#d
zum zweiten war das die Tusse von Wer(h)ner von Schulenburg#6
und zum reitten wollt Ihr mir doch wohl nicht weißmachen, das Stefan so ein verkappter Exil Jammerländer aus Apen ist#q
das wäre eine herbe Enttäuschung für mich:c, wobei ich dann durchaus seine Anspielungen so von wegen Ostfriese 2 Klasse nachvollziehen kann !|rolleyes
Jammerländer können nichts dafür#c, die müssen immer von sich ablenken, damit der Rest der Welt nicht merkt, wie HOHL sie in Wirklichkeit sind#h#h#h#h


----------



## Pikepauly (11. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

Mir haben die Friesen mit den Stories von Frida jedenfalls den Mund ziemlich wässerig gemacht.


----------



## Nolfravel (12. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> @JP:
> Du hast doch gar nix von den bewustseinserweiternden Getränken bekommen, oder hast Du heimlich genascht?????
> Im Chili war jedenfalls nix


 

ich hab ja auch keine Anspielungen gemacht:q

Gruß JP


----------



## gallus (13. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Mir haben die Friesen mit den Stories von Frida jedenfalls den Mund ziemlich wässerig gemacht.




Ich weisz ja nich Gerrit,
ich fand die Geschlechtskrankheiten ja nich so lecker!|bigeyes


----------



## Pikepauly (13. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*

@Gallus

Bei sowas ist es aber besonders schön wenn der Schmerz irgendwann nachlässt.


----------



## Wildshark (13. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Gallus
> 
> Bei sowas ist es aber besonders schön wenn der Schmerz irgendwann nachlässt.


 Na Du bist aber komisch drauf:q:q
Und da wird über meine Bettwäsche gelacht !! tz tz tz#d


----------



## Blindfischer (14. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es noch ein BMA in diesem Jahr ?*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Na Du bist aber komisch drauf:q:q
> Und da wird über meine Bettwäsche gelacht !! tz tz tz#d




Bei der Bettwäsche......

sollte dich das nicht wirklich wundern, da kann nicht mal Frida mithalten

Gruß

Dirk


----------

